
Evernote’s 5% problem offers a cautionary lesson to tech companies - tlogan
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/05/evernotes-5-problem-offers-a-cautionary-lesson-to-tech-companies/
======
mcherm
Having read this article, I would be very interested to hear what the author
(or anyone else who has the same views) thinks of Amazon. To me, Amazon seems
to be an example of a company that does NOT have a focus (or has been widening
it's focus from books, to online selling, to pretty much anything) but which
has not been suffering for it. Why not? What are they doing right?

------
ScottWhigham
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7009995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7009995)

------
gaze
The main problem is that the product is just garbage and is getting its lunch
eaten by onenote. A note taking program that has terrible stylus support and
routinely loses data... Come on.

